# Mogadore slabs



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Had the day off for my birthday so I went to mogadore first trip this year. Small jig and any plastic tail you want. About 14 to 16 foot suspended. A good friend asked me to post some crappie picture's on my well known walleye bench. The wife had plans and was upset she couldn't go. I absolutely lost count how many I cought. This never gets old I'm like a kid with crappie they were all 10 to 12 inchers. Lost a huge cat that straightened my hook and 3 bass about 10 gills no perch.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like you had a good birthday! Congrats!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Quite the haul. Nice.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Those are BIG crappies or you have really small hands Nice catch Happy Bday


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice catch of crappies you got there. Will be mighty tasty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats a good spot this time of year. I have caught them in the evening in the bay right behind you!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch.


----------



## Fishing Rod54 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice catch. Happy Birthday.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice Catch!! I was there last week and only caught a couple small perch. Coming back paddling pass one of the islands I noticed a lot of smoking coming from it. As I got closer the island was on fire from some numnut that started a bonfire on there but didn't put it out completely. They didn't even pull away the pine needles to have the fire on. So the fire was just slowly burning underground within the needles till it got to a log and that would go up in flames. I only had a YETI cup and found a coffee cup on the island to get water and put it out. The wind was flaming the fire pretty hard. Then they wonder why the Rangers kick them off the islands.

Good Luck,















Frickster


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

These Idiots won't be happy till they close the place.
Thanks for putting it out


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice Birthday Catch RockyTop! Congratulations! 😎


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

These people are ignorant and don't give a crap. Good job putting out the fire. I know there aren't enough Rangers to patrol, but we sure could use more.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

You guy's out in the boats need to stop throwing trash cus the wind carrys it right in front every shore fishing spots.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You sir are "the man" at Mogydor!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Rockytop, I expect that it's more of a case of shorefishermen leaving trash that gets blown into the water.
Especially in your photos with the trash there being grouped out in front of the fishing site.

Not that nothing ever gets thrown out of a boat, or rather blows out.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The majority are from shore, there's no doubt wind has blown alot of my hat's on Erie never to be seen again not to much on Mogadore.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone go out Thursday morning in the fog it turned out to be a nice day. Got 18 crappies and 10 perch slow compared to a few weeks ago.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

wow, I was out all day and only got two perch. What part of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Deep water in front of the old ramp at Lansinger is a good area,I've been fishing the deepest water right out of the new launch.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice job rockytop! You always get after them specks.... I’ve been seeing some really nice crappi packs out there in that deep water on the screen


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Nice job rockytop! You always get after them specks.... I’ve been seeing some really nice crappi packs out there in that deep water on the screen


Looks like I might head back out Wednesday afternoon and search um up


----------

